
Show HN: Pay €1000 to contact the super rich - posoho
https://a-rtefact.com
======
AsTimeGoesBy
Just want to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. A user subscribes to
the service by 'renting' a contact form for €10 per year.

Messages to that contact form are forwarded to an email address that the user
provides; the email address is completely private and never disclosed. Then
for someone to send a message to the user via the contact form, they must pay
a fee set by the user which has a minimum requirement of €1000.

This is where I'm confused - on the landing page it says that the user doesn't
get paid the fee. Does this €1000 fee go to the service provider
(a-retfact.com)? If the person's time is so valuable (as marketed on the
site), I'm confused as to why the fee wouldn't be going to them instead of the
contact form 'host'. Seems like a steep price to pay for a rudimentary level
of obscurity that could be set up easily on your own.. or am I missing
something here?

~~~
bbcbasic
Yeah looks like there is not much value being added here. Unless the money is
needed to fund promotion i.e. connect with rich and famous people and find
suckers to pay 1000€ to send them an IM.

~~~
continuational
On the other hand, the super famous receive a lot of mail I suppose. Think of
it as a spam filter - you only get the really searious stuff.

------
nicknamexyz
For €1000 you could at least fix the XSS vulnerabilities on your site...

------
alixaxel
Awful idea. Bleh...

